# Au Sable River-What to use



## younghunter360 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am going up to the Au Sable River by grayling next weekend and early into next week. This is pretty much my first time fly fishing for trout, I have tried it only one other time on a small local stream without much success. I know how to work the fly, I am pretty good at catching bluegills on the beds in the spring. The only question I have is what to use as far as flys are concerned. I have quite a selection but I have no clue what to use, what is hatching this time of year, or what I should pick up before I leave. Thanks, Dan.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Use terrestrials like grasshoppers, ants and beetles. Hang a dropper nymph below them if you are comfortable casting two flies. Get your flies close to cover and be quiet when you wade. If you are not getting bites or only getting bites from small fish you are making too much noise. There are lots of 10"-14" trout in that stretch and they are very familiar with wading anglers. I have sat on the bank watching good fish rise, seen them quit a couple of minute before a fisherman walks by and start up again a couple of minutes later. You can't be too stealthy. Good luck.


----------



## BIG 30 (Sep 12, 2011)

hasn't changed for 40 yrs I've been fishing it. 8-12ft leader double nymphs 18-20" apart trailer tippet as low as 6x-8x w/#22-26 flies. ribbed, gold bead hares will bust em all day long but nothing longer then 12" fish. finger the line no float and don't horse em work the rod tip....still fun
night time is key on that river anymore for the big browns


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

Fish the terrestrials as close to the cover as you can!!. Also fish just inside the seam lines.Remember " foam is home". Good luck, I sure wish I was up there this week. I would also pack some streamers and nymphs.Also if you need help stop into Gates or if you are near town stop into The Old AuSable fly shop...


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

How's the temps on the river? I was told that it could be high temps in August and too hard on the fish.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Jfish said:


> How's the temps on the river? I was told that it could be high temps in August and too hard on the fish.


Take a stream thermometer if you are below Parmalee. If you fish below Mio forget C&R. From Grayling down to Wakeley is nice and cool.

Furthest upstream temp gauge is here http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv?04136000


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

Remember the water is a bit cooler under the sweeps and trees along the river sides. The AuSable is more a night fishery then in the day time. I would go fishing before 8 in the morning until around 10 or after 4 in the afternoon. Good luck......


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

try to by these bugs from gates or tie them your self if you do not know what to buy or are looking for these are them but there are most likely 20 of the same fly in one bin at gates just ask them down the list one at a time till you got at least 2 or 3 of each have them point out which is which. dont try to buy 20 of the same one 20 x$2 is a lot of money x10 flies i would leave the terrestrials alone and go for the other bugs. i am sure you can tie plenty of ants, hoppers, dragon flies ,jasids etc..right? if not pick up a couple but for some reason i think it is going to be other bugs then those. this is if you tie if any thing at least if you catch a fish on one of these bug you got a 2 or 3 to tie when you get home. like bwo there is a nymph a adult and a spinner stage to the bug. and most likely 20 flies of each stage in different ties by different people. so do you need all the same bug in all the stage from 20 different people? i would think not another trick you can do is look up the section of river these bugs hang in like gravel bottom, muck , leaves , etc... and try to find a specimen and match the hatch your self or take it in and match it with flies from the shop. then tie that pattern in bulk when you get home if you go up about this time often. or plan to it how to start a box of flies lol's 


Try the tiny bwo in a size22/24
And 
Isonychia bicolor aka white glove howdy in size 10/12 
Tricos in size 24/26 
Terrestrials sizes 8-24 depends on the bug this is ants, grass hoppers, beetles, jasids 
White miller caddis in sizes 14/16
Little yellow and green stone flies 14/18
Bwos 20/22
Little black caddis in 16/18
Dark hendricksons size 12/14

Give it a couple week and this will be hatching 

Ephron album is a little later in the season in a 12/14 white fly may fly. 


See links 
http://www.ausableangler.com/ausable_hatchchart.htm
http://www.gateslodge.com/hatchcharts.php

from link this link 
http://www.schmidtoutfitters.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=196

is 
Pine River

Hoppers, Crickets, Ants,BWO's, Tric's, Sulphurs and Caddis on the top, streamers and nymphs on the bottom. Click this link to check water flows and data on the Pine. waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

The time of day determines what to use .First thing in the AM use tricos and maybe some rustys spinners (keep that under your hat),in the afternoon hopper droppers or kauffman stimulators,PM try some roberts drakes and after the sun goes down anything big and bushy.


----------



## Wolfkat (Jul 22, 2012)

Are there any specific dry flies that are working well on the river currently? Also, what time is going to be my best bet for hooking into some surface feeders? I get bored with non dry flies and like to have some fun. Thanks for any information. :coolgleam


----------

